
Show HN: Learn to code for free and get paid for it - newbierails
https://enrole.herokuapp.com
======
newbierails
Hey, I would like some feedback on a website I created.

Its an e-learning website linked to a freelancing website.

You can learn to code for free in the e-learning part of the website and
complete tasks for companies in the freelancing part of the website.

But you can only apply for a task if you have completed its required courses.

The aim of this idea is that people no longer have to pay expensive student
loans to learn job related skills and that they can find jobs more easily as
they can apply for any task as long as they have completed its required
courses.

This is my first startup, so any feedback on the quality of our courses, the
app's UI or anything else is really appreciated.

